# Year Round Permanent Position in South Florida



## NovoArbor (Apr 28, 2007)

Grab your fishing, scuba & boating gear & head to paradise. No more freezing weather, days of rain & dangerous trees. 

We're offering full time year-round work for quality tree workers that can meet our high standards. That's why we offer the best rewards of any tree company in our region. Our emphasis is on safety, training, continuing education & promoting from within. We will work with you every step of the way to help you grow & move up in the company.



Highest Hourly Rate of pay in the region depending on experience.
Overtime pay after 40 hours.
Year-Round Employment
Company Paid Stylish Uniforms
7 Paid Holidays
Paid Time off during Christmas & New Year's
Medical & Dental Benefits

Qualified applicants must be 18 years old with a valid drivers license and a good driving record. For the safety of our employees & customers, Novo Arbor is a drug free workplace, therefore, a pre employment drug screen is required.

Seeking:

Equipment Operators/Groundsmen (with ability to operate chipper, stump grinder, articulating wheel loader & large chain saws), 


Rope & Saddle Tree Climbers (ability to perform work quickly & proficiently without the use of hooks. Ability to drive and fly aerial lift truck & other lift equipment. Must have or be able to get a CDL license. Minimum 5 years verifiable experience).

NOVO ARBOR is an aggressive commercial full service tree care company located in the tropical paradise of south east Florida. Our equipment is new, air-conditioned, state-of-the-art with a full time mechanic tending to their every need. All trucks & equipment are freshly painted with graphic signage - a real handsome site coming down the road. Our client accounts are the finest in Palm Beach County and GROWING. We're looking for serious workers to join our team and to grow with the company.

Fax your resume to 561-330-2392, or email to [email protected]. You can call us at anytime too! 561-330-9785


----------

